# VR6 turbo engine management



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

I was talking a a guy that recently installed a TT on a R32. Most the German tuners have been able to figure out how to tune the stock Montronic unit on all VR's, push 350-500HP and not even have a CEL. For example the R32. No stand alone, factory brain, but pushing 550HP. I don't get what the German tuners are doing different than the U.S. tuners?


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (HOTSKILLET98)*

I think they do some internal electrical modifications to the ecu in addition to the chip. Maybe op-amps or resistors?
I remember seing a modded ecu for a 1993ish golf vr6 turbo (think it was modded by Rothe), and I still kick myself for not buying it...
They support up to at least 15 psi, I think.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (CorradoFANATIC)*

yOU MEAN 550 european hp??that is about 300 US hp.I read all the time about the Euro cars that are fast and dyno high #,but you NEVER see a actual timeslip for their car.I don't car if it is nopt a 1/4 mile car,you can still run it and see what it does.That is why America(including Puerto Rico)/Canada has the fastest VW's in the world,not Germany.I think a lot of the Euro claims are "half truth" and in crank hp!


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (SILVERADO)*

right, because americans are the best in everything and europeans are stupid (France is in Europe, so they must be)...
The R32 biturbo from HGP in germany has 542 bhp, dyno tested. ANd yes, that is at the crank, because us stupid europeans have figured out that dynos can be made to measure drivetrain loss. Therefore the crank hp is real, not made by some correction factor.
It does 0-62mph in 3.6 and 0-200kph (125mph) in 12.1, top speed of 319kph (~200mph). Do you really think it would do that with 300hp?? The r32 is heavy.
But anyay, that is not the subject here, so lets stick to it. Maybe this can contribute to making vr6 turbos run like their german counterparts.


----------



## luigi1181 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (CorradoFANATIC)*

i would like some more info on them modding their ecu's... $800+ for ecu or $.05 for a resistor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (luigi1181)*

I think what he is trying to say is: Get SDS and call it a day


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_I think what he is trying to say is: Get SDS and call it a day










BWAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA ooo sorry







call it a day... lol


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (Anand20v)*

I am not saying Europeans are stupid,I am saying that most hp #'s in Euro car mags are BS and tell me what the HPA car does 1/4 mile,then that is more of a indicator "in real life"it's performance.Do you have a HPA car?I don't think so,so go ahead and believe what you read in the mags......but the US/Canada does have the fastest FWD VW's,can you argue that point mr. HPA?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (HOTSKILLET98)*

I am seeing 330whp with a chip and injectors with no CE light. I can use the same software to get up to 20psi.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (SILVERADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SILVERADO* »_yOU MEAN 550 european hp??that is about 300 US hp.I read all the time about the Euro cars that are fast and dyno high #,but you NEVER see a actual timeslip for their car.I don't car if it is nopt a 1/4 mile car,you can still run it and see what it does.That is why America(including Puerto Rico)/Canada has the fastest VW's in the world,not Germany.I think a lot of the Euro claims are "half truth" and in crank hp!

I saw a 12.4 on the TT R32 last week with full interior and 700 pounds of stereo in the back. I'm sure its 500 HP


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (luigi1181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luigi1181* »_i would like some more info on them modding their ecu's... $800+ for ecu or $.05 for a resistor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Get a FN clue. If it was as easy as putting in a $.05 resistor, everyone would be doing it and not spending big bucks on piggybacks, MAF/Injector/chip setups, and standalone systems.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (HOTSKILLET98)*

If you were there and saw it with your own eyes then I am a believer?What did it trap at,and did you see the slip?What was the 60 ft.?It is 4 wheel drive after all.I just have a hard time beleving VW 4-motion hydro-locking 4wd system can handle that power?


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (SILVERADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SILVERADO* »_If you were there and saw it with your own eyes then I am a believer?What did it trap at,and did you see the slip?What was the 60 ft.?It is 4 wheel drive after all.I just have a hard time beleving VW 4-motion hydro-locking 4wd system can handle that power?

UH yes I saw the runs and slips, rode in it blah blah blah, etc. This is not a BS pretend car. He is actually wanting to sell it for 60K Euro. He's rich cuzz his wife is Julia Miles. Who is she? Search anywhere and you'll see.


----------



## Seat24v (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (SILVERADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SILVERADO* »_yOU MEAN 550 european hp??that is about 300 US hp.I read all the time about the Euro cars that are fast and dyno high #,but you NEVER see a actual timeslip for their car.I don't car if it is nopt a 1/4 mile car,you can still run it and see what it does.That is why America(including Puerto Rico)/Canada has the fastest VW's in the world,not Germany.I think a lot of the Euro claims are "half truth" and in crank hp!

if you take closer look of these pictures you can see that they are almost same 
another is from HPA and other is from HPG 
















and kits manufacter is HPG from germany not HPA.
Hp difference comes from european talks about crank power and U.S whp 
and every dyno counts hp from torque and there might be little difference.
I don´t argue about where is the fastest VW, but also european 
can make fast VW:s


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (Seat24v)*

Not sure why your posting this old A$$ article or where your going with it. Don't need to know who HPA/HGP is. I deal with them here on a routine basis. .Lets get back VR6 turbo engine management.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (HOTSKILLET98)*

wow.







nice thread


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_I don't get what the German tuners are doing different than the U.S. tuners?

Because americans, generally speaking are cheap bastards....
GIAC can do it.
I can probably do it. (never had the challenge)
But, NOBODY wants to pay. 
Or better yet, its their ONLY mode of transportation so they expect to be able to
have the car tuned in an afternoon....drive thru tuning.
Its all business here in the states..... if there was demand for this, then someone would supply it.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_NOBODY wants to pay. 
Or better yet, its their ONLY mode of transportation so they expect to be able to
have the car tuned in an afternoon....drive thru tuning.
Its all business here in the states..... if there was demand for this, then someone would supply it.
Jeffrey Atwood


exactly


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (Anand20v)*

there is a demand, as shown with the requests for management for the VR6. If someone can tune the Bosch system for us, then I would gladly pay the time and money.


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (Metallitubby)*

same here. I have a obd1 vr6, and from what I hear, the atp chips for it sucks, the eip + cartech combo doesn't work like it does on the obd2's and I can't get my piggyback tuned correctly... Also standalone is a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Because americans, generally speaking are cheap bastards....
GIAC can do it.
I can probably do it. (never had the challenge)
But, NOBODY wants to pay. 
Or better yet, its their ONLY mode of transportation so they expect to be able to
have the car tuned in an afternoon....drive thru tuning.
Its all business here in the states..... if there was demand for this, then someone would supply it.
Jeffrey Atwood


Yeah, I tried that once and for the money $$$$ that GIAC is asking for a chip for a well turbo or Supercharge is around what I can get a good satandalone that will work way but way better than a After Market Chip from GIAC in a Stock ECU


----------



## UndergroundVWparts (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (Vento FI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento FI* »_
Yeah, I tried that once and for the money $$$$ that GIAC is asking for a chip for a well turbo or Supercharge is around what I can get a good satandalone that will work way but way better than a After Market Chip from GIAC in a Stock ECU









you need to understand why he charges what he do'es.
i think he is a doctor or some very high paid job in the medical field, so for him the come up with the time a work , well it would need to make him the money.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (CorradoFANATIC)*

Here's a nice combo for you guys
MSD Boost/timing retard especially for OBD1 distributor cars ( Now they make for coilpack cars)
Cartech FMU
Stock injectors
and most of all (I know imma get flamed for this one)Stock ECU!
My friend gave me this Idea and I really owe all of the credit to Him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (UndergroundVWparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UndergroundVWparts* »_i think he is a doctor or some very high paid job in the medical field

he is, when he started he was in the middle of his residency, and was cracking the encryption to the ECU's between his (Probably, based on what i've gathered abotu residency) his 24hr shifts


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_Here's a nice combo for you guys
MSD Boost/timing retard especially for OBD1 distributor cars ( Now they make for coilpack cars)
Cartech FMU
Stock injectors
and most of all (I know imma get flamed for this one)Stock ECU!
My friend gave me this Idea and I really owe all of the credit to Him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dont think those stock injectors will flow enough with out 4 times the pressure.
And that will only get you to roughly 38 cc's


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (mattstacks)*

i dynoed 409 without a check engine light. Right now I have the best results with cartech fmu(tuned correctly) and aftermarket chip. Believe it or not gentlemen and ladies. EIP knows alot about getting the most out of the ECU. Ask them about it. they will tell ya alot about knock sensors. To tell you the truth. there customer service has been great for me.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (fatfreevw)*

I'm on an EIP stage 2 chip, Cartech and stocker spritxers, the CEL is on 10 minutes after reset. Could it be a bad chip? How could I tell?


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_i dynoed 409 without a check engine light. Right now I have the best results with cartech fmu(tuned correctly) and aftermarket chip. Believe it or not gentlemen and ladies. EIP knows alot about getting the most out of the ECU. Ask them about it. they will tell ya alot about knock sensors. To tell you the truth. there customer service has been great for me. 

Yea they do it by adding twice to three times the pressure so you are just spiting fuel into the chamber at a larger amount. If you double the pressure on a stock injector you get more fuel. How much>? who knows/ And what happens when one of those injectors fails or stays shut? 
Whats there to know about knock sensors? 
I know not to rely on mine for proper timing.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 turbo engine management (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_I'm on an EIP stage 2 chip, Cartech and stocker spritxers, the CEL is on 10 minutes after reset. Could it be a bad chip? How could I tell?


----------

